# VINTAGE LATHE RESTORATION



## ronojak (Jun 15, 2020)

I AM LOOKING FOR SPARES AND A MANUAL FOR THIS LATHE(SHELDON MACHINE KS144) ANY IDEAS,


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 15, 2020)

There is some documentation on Sheldon available on the Vintage Machinery Website.  The document "Sheldon 10" Lathe Overhead or "E" drive" looks similar.




http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=2133&tab=3


----------



## benmychree (Jun 15, 2020)

The tailstock looks to be possibly homemade, it appears to have no lateral adjustment.


----------



## ronojak (Jun 16, 2020)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH,  this will be of help, hope to get spares on eBay, I am a real novice but will try to fix this lathe.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 16, 2020)

The backstory of that machine and how it got to your location I'm sure would be interesting
-Mark


----------



## brino (Jun 16, 2020)

@ronojak 

Welcome to the group!

-brino


----------



## ronojak (Jun 23, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> The backstory of that machine and how it got to your location I'm sure would be interesting
> -Mark


I found it abandon outside a garage where I normally repair my car and the owner sold it to me for $150, he claims it was from a farm owned by a settler either Lord Delamere or a South African.


----------



## ronojak (Jun 23, 2020)

brino said:


> @ronojak
> 
> Welcome to the group!
> 
> -brino


Thanks


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome!

Did it come with a chuck or any other parts? If not your first task will be finding out the spindle thread and locating a 3 or 4 jaw chuck. Be patient and don't spend too much on eBay until you have more information. It's all too easy to buy things that aren't useful just because they might work on your machine.

Cheers,

John


----------



## ronojak (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi, thanks for the advice. please see attached, these are the accessories that came with the lathe I don't know how to fix them especially the small one, I need a manual.

thanks 

Joseph


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes, a three and four jaw chuck that should thread onto the spindle, the smaller ones are probably held with the four jaw to work smaller pieces. With what you have there, and a HSS (high speed steel) bit you should be able to start making chips. 

Unless things are seriously frozen up I would not recommend taking anything apart before running it. Of course make sure to oil all the moving surfaces, and especially make sure you have lubrication at the spindle bearings since that can ruin things in a hurry if you don't but from the picture you posted it may be in close to operational condition.

I can highly recommend this US Navy manual for general information on using machine tools.

https://maritime.org/doc/pdf/machinery-repairman.pdf        

If you really want to get into refurbishing it here is a good write-up on doing so with a 1954 South Bend lathe.



			http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend/1954-south-bend-rebuild.pdf
		


Most lathes of this era are fairly similar so knowledge about one often transfers to another. Take it slow and ask lots of questions, this forum is a great resource with helpful people around the world who have been where you are before. My first (real) lathe was/is a Seneca Falls Star 9" and given patience and good set-up these older machines can do quite fine work.

I think you will be happy with your find, if you don't have a source for HSS bits you could always grind down a broken drill bit to get started.


Cheers,

John


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 25, 2020)

One of the first tools you'll need is a dial indicator with a magnetic base and adjustable stand like this one.






						Starrett Universal Dial Test Indicator #196 With Case   for sale online
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Starrett Universal Dial Test Indicator #196 With Case  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




No need for an expensive one to start out, you will need something to tell you how accurate your spindle is and for centering work in the four jaw chuck.

A digital caliper will be needed too, here's a decent low cost unit.









						iGaging Electronic Caliper ABSOLUTE ORIGIN 6" Digital IP54 Extreme Accuracy  | eBay
					

IGaging ABSOLUTE ORIGIN Origin Digital Caliper. It's not necessary to reset zero. Standard USB data output. IP54 splash water and dust resistant. Accuracy: 0.001"/0.02mm. Important Information. 2 Years warranty.



					www.ebay.com
				




Cheers,

John


----------

